# L66 plecos



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

I found a breeder that has L66 plecos for sale
Does anyone want to go in on a purchase with to to cut shipping costs in half?
The breeder is asking $30 each


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

What size?
I already have three that are breeding size... i'm just working on getting some eggs out of them. Hopefully in a few months


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

Does he have any other plecos?


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry I ordered the lot of them
He may have more in the near future


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

You should enjoy them... they are a great pleco. Here are some pics of mine.


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

Have you had any luck breeding them yet?


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

Not yet... hopefully soon. The male is guarding a cave and the female is showing a little interest. I know she is full of eggs... her stomach is bright orange.


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

How big of caves are you using?
Mine are 2" - 8"


----------



## jjkolodz (Jul 17, 2007)

They are 2.5x2.5" and about 6" deep.


----------



## fish_guy (Mar 6, 2008)

Great than mine should work


----------

